# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring dreams about suicide........

## punkershunk

Ok, before i begin you should know that this dream really frightens me because as strange as this may sound, i have had dreams that come true before. with that being said i keep having this dream about my friend. right now we live together and we are nothing but friends. in the dream we get into a terrible fight and i move out. years later i see him while im out at the store. we say hello to each other and then go back to our lives. a few days later his ex calls me to tell me that she needs to see me. i go to his house and its then that she tells me that he committed suicide. she assures me that it is not my fault. she tells me that a few days before his death that he called her and told her that he saw me at the store and that i seemed happy with my new life and that he regrets the way that our friendship worked out and that he didn't realise how much that i meant to him until i left and that he wished that things could have been different and that he wished that he did not take me for granted. again she assures me that it was not my fault and that he was depressed and he had been for a very long time. she tells me that she plans to sell the house and that i could take anything that i wanted to to remember him by. as i go through the house, i start to cry and its then that i see the ghosts of his mother and his grandmother. they tell me that i should not have left and that he needed me and that i was not supposed to be this way. i try and explain to them that it was just too hard to stay and that i could not take it anymore. but they insist that i was not supposed to be this way......

i have had this same dream every single night sine 2/4/08, and i dont know what to do. what worries me more is that my friend and i have been disagreeing on a lot of things as of late and i can see it coming to the point where i leave, just like in the dream. he has also been depressed lately, so you can see why im scared. i would also like to have a peaceful nights reat as well and it has been a while since i have had one. any imput at all would be greatly appreciated!!

----------


## nautilus

That would scare me too...I'll give my opinion, but I don't have much experience with dreams that come true, at least not often or accurately, and I don't know much about dream analysis apart from the personal meaning I get from my own dreams.

If indeed it's a prediction, it sounds like there's still time to work things out. It's not a situation that's completely out of your control, in which case the dream may turn out to be a good thing. Another possibility is that the dream is a message from your subconscious (or unconscious or whatever) presenting a problem that needs to be dealt with. This could be not wanting to fight or leave things as they are, or something realated to the feeling of resposibility. Yet a third possibility is that you could consciously see where the fights were leading (you moving out) and the dream could be the fear or worry about what would happen after that. The only advise I can think of is to talk to your friend and try to work things out. Maybe even tell them about your reccuring dream. Perhaps not so much for the actual events, but for the message(s) you get from it, whatever that may be.

Well, I hope that made some sense, and good luck with your friend  :smiley:

----------

